# metzendorf camper



## Tim Meeker (Nov 21, 2004)

I just bought a 1965 Metzendorf camper yesterday.  Its in pretty good shape and I want to restore it.  Can anyone help with pics or info about this camper!  or just e-mail me at admt74@yahoo.com
Thanks!
Tim


----------



## Gary B (Nov 21, 2004)

metzendorf camper

Hi Tim welcome to the forum, if you search the forums here there is some disuccion of Metzendorf campers and several folks that own them, this maybe be of some help to you. Congrats on the camper and good luck with the restoration.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve: 
PS just look down about 15 threads and you'll find a posting on Met.


----------



## qazw77777 (Dec 26, 2004)

metzendorf camper

Tim et. al.,
  I must sadly report that to the best of my knowledge NO OFFICIAL documentation exists for Metzendorf travel trailers. When the company was sold by my great uncle Martin it was sold lock, stock and barrel. I have no brochures, no production numbers, no samples, absolutely nothing.    If there is any interest at all, I could be coerced into starting an on-line database however. 
Brin Metzendorf


----------



## metzie (Jan 28, 2009)

RE: metzendorf camper

Hey, I own a 1973 Metzendorf camper and it took four years to restore with no-difficulty. Like yourself, I got mine in real good shape. To save you a lot of search trouble when it comes to the rims, buy what is called the white spoke rim. I bought mine @ Tractor Supply and they worked and looked great. The problem usually with the original rims is that the bead on the outer edge becomes very thin from age. Make sure the "Channel Stripping" is all replaced as this is where the water will come in otherwise. There are no-parts to be found for any Metzendorf (Trust me), so be careful in restoring what you have. Most local glass shops still make the outer window gasket that fits between the glass and aluminum frame. I think as long as you inspect for water damage and rot, and replace acordingly, you will do fine. Whatever you do, don't alter the original design as this will dramatically lower its classic value. Metzendorf campers are "Rare" and thier value is ever climbing. I even thought about altering mine but something told me to scratch that thought, so I left the original layout alone. One honest thing I can tell you is, be prepared when you finally go camping after restoration is complete, to get LOTS and LOTS of compliments. Everytime I go to a campground with mine, people come over with a smile and say, "What a cute little camper", they just go crazy over it. I like the look on thier faces when I tell them it has a full shower and bath tub too!(Doesn't of course) ha ha. Feel free to E-Mail me at: ketown@windstream.net if you should need any help at all, I would be happy to give you any insight I can. Take care and enjoy your new project. Kevin....


----------



## metzie (Jan 29, 2009)

RE: metzendorf camper

I think a forum would be great on Metzendorf campers and thier history. I posted a request with the Farmington Ohio History forum, hoping to recieve info about the Metzendorf company. I hope to recieve an e-mail regarding the history or any information pertaining to Metzendorf campers. I know there has to be a way to obtain information about them in this day and age. I have exhausted many searches but I will not rest until I find something on them. I have been seeking info ever since I purchased my 73 Metzendorf for $600.00 four years ago. I promise to post any information I may be so lucky to find and pass the info on to those interested. Wish me luck, Kevin


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: metzendorf camper

Hey Kevin, a good place to keep the post flowing is on the RVusa Classics Forum.  We will be interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## Sheila Huffman (Jul 16, 2010)

RE: metzendorf camper

I am looking for some help to restore the camper the title says 1965 I would like to see a picture of the color and know some of the history can anyone help me out......


----------



## Sheila Huffman (Aug 8, 2010)

RE: metzendorf camper

I Just got a 1965 also would love to see pictures of yours.


----------



## Sheila Huffman (Aug 8, 2010)

RE: metzendorf camper

I have a 1965 metzendorf  camper and mine was in good shape and still has the factor paper still in around the walls I may be able to help you..


----------



## fmac (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a 1959 metzendorf I am going to restore. Camper is in good condition only bad things is needs new roof and someone put an air conditioner in one of the front windows. Very little water leakage though. My question is where can you get the channeling for the outer seams or can they just be taken off gently and replaced? There is nothing wrong with the ones on it, but will probably need to re-seal. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

FMAC north Carolina


----------



## fmac (Dec 7, 2011)

my title shows a 1959 metz, but I have a little question with it. The numbers match, but I cannot find a picture of any metz that has a back like this one. It slopes down to a sx inch ledge just below the window  then from this ledge on down in a curve to the bottom.  Anyone seen anything like this in a metz? I bought from a tractor trailer, trailer mechanic and I believe he may have put this rear on it, also he added two placards front and rear, (TRAILMOBILE)> I know this is an over the road brand of trailer. I would ask him myself, but I got it at his estate auction after his death. Either way he did a bang up job if he did it. Will know more when tear into it.
fmac


----------



## turnerboomer (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi.  I purchased a 1964 Metzendorf last spring.  Unfortunately, it have a good bit of water damage and I want the interior taken out & replaced.  I am sure that has to be mold & mildew in there and possible wood rot.  I am having a real hard time finding someone reasonable to work on it.  A couple people have told me that the sking will have to be removed?  Has anyone with a Metz had to do this level of restoration.  Really could use some help here. Thanks.


----------



## PcHistorian (Mar 17, 2012)

here is a look at the originals.
http://www.tincantourists.com/wiki/doku.php?id=metzendorf

restoration? here is a whole forum site full of people who can build them from scratch. I'm sure you can find someone who'd do a bang-up restoration, here.
http://tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=35942
http://www.tnttt.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=49409


----------

